# ***Kansas City's WILD WEST SHOWDOWN II***



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

What's up everyone, it's going down again in the heart of the city...








Need volunteers for the day for staff, judging, etc. Hit me up if interested. Also if you are interested in being a sponsor, call me at # on flyer! If it goes down anything like last year THIS WILL BE HUGE!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

CLASSES FOR THE SHOW:

CROWD CHOICE 1st, 2nd, 3rd

BEST (1 TROPHY PER CLASS):
Pre 60's
60's
70's
80's
90's and up

BEST OF SHOW:
CAR
TRUCK
BIKE

MEANEST HOPPER
CLEANEST HOPPER
A couple pics from last year...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

TTT
so your doing a show this time? what are the classes gonna be?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@May 6 2009, 02:48 PM~13804849
> *TTT
> so your doing a show this time? what are the classes gonna be?
> *


TBA


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

LOVELY BURGER WILL BE OPEN AND GRILLING THE EATS.... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

jus sayin.


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 6 2009, 05:10 PM~13806223
> *TBA
> *










i wonna know :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

uh, yeah! me too! :ugh:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 8 2009, 11:01 AM~13825681
> *uh, yeah! me too! :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Hold yer' horses fellas...good things come to those who  ...blah blah blah


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 5 2009, 10:21 AM~13791141
> *A couple pics from last year...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: this is very typical. number 1 finger in the air. i guess there is alot of #1 fingers on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be their zach


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

to da moon


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

fuck


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

shit


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

FUCK THAT SHIT!



























































O'YEAH.................







:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

CANNED FOOD WILL BE DONATED TO HARVESTERS FOOD NETWORK... 

CLASSES FOR SHOW TBA SOON AS I AM WORKING OUT THE TROPHY BUDGET. I NEED PEOPLE TO VOLUNTEER TO HELP WORK SHOW, SO IF YOU ARE WITH IT, SEND ME A PM!

THANKS


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

*Zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach *call me *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Broooooooooooooooock!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

me right now.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 14 2009, 11:35 PM~13893183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Man,you are given that chair ''Hell'' :roflmao: 
I got the perfect girl for you Bro. :0 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
::wow:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

YOU SEE THE SIZE OF THAT BOOTY!!!








SHE FINE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
ME 2! :0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 15 2009, 07:34 AM~13894710
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Man,you are given that chair ''Hell'' :roflmao:
> I got the perfect girl for you Bro. :0
> ...


holy fuck! i can smell that ass already! :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 14 2009, 01:55 PM~13883160
> *CANNED FOOD WILL BE DONATED TO HARVESTERS FOOD NETWORK...
> 
> CLASSES FOR SHOW TBA SOON AS I AM WORKING OUT THE TROPHY BUDGET. I NEED PEOPLE TO VOLUNTEER TO HELP WORK SHOW, SO IF YOU ARE WITH IT, SEND ME A PM!
> ...












work this. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT for KC


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 14 2009, 08:55 AM~13883160
> *CANNED FOOD WILL BE DONATED TO HARVESTERS FOOD NETWORK...
> 
> CLASSES FOR SHOW TBA SOON AS I AM WORKING OUT THE TROPHY BUDGET. I NEED PEOPLE TO VOLUNTEER TO HELP WORK SHOW, SO IF YOU ARE WITH IT, SEND ME A PM!
> ...


We can't work it cuz we're gonna take home the trophys :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@May 20 2009, 01:29 PM~13947247
> *We can't work it cuz we're gonna take home the trophys  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

up


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

if anyone has some pics from last year post 'em. i lost mine.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ JUNE 13th MY SHOP


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

SouthSide will be there for the BBQ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jun 4 2009, 12:22 AM~14090066
> *SouthSide will be there for the BBQ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''Big Brock'' and the crew will be their








Zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach!!!!!!!
:0 :0 :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt for bbq


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ THIS SATURDAY PEEPS!!!

**PLEASE BRING CANNED FOOD DONATION FOR HARVESTERS***


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Had a good time yesterday . anybody got any pics?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 14 2009, 02:49 PM~14186621
> *Had a good time yesterday . anybody got any pics?
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

pics??? :dunno:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Zach had a great time Sat!!! :biggrin: 

Thank You!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 16 2009, 12:07 PM~14205987
> *Zach had a great time Sat!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Thank You!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i hope my 10 dollars worth of food will help for that dude to come to your next show! thanks for havin us homie!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who made donations for harvesters and bought food.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

And thanks for leaving me with a full keg of beer..My beer belly has been very happy.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jun 16 2009, 09:11 PM~14211068
> *i hope my 10 dollars worth of food will help for that dude to come to your next show! thanks for havin us homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

up


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Zach,

Unfortunately Phil had other events quoted for that weekend and he has already received confirmation from one of them and has been booked.
Look forward to hearing from you for your next event, and good luck with your show.    

sorry fellas, maybe something will play out.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

up and away


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HEY EVERYBODY, I KNOW IT'S NOT CAR RELATED, BUT HERE IS A FLYER FOR MY BIG LOVELY PARTY AT RIOT ROOM JULY 10TH.
FASHION SHOW, LIVE HIP HOP, RETRO DANCE PARTY, + KC LEGEND JOC MAX!!!!</span><span style=\'color:red\'>

COME SHOW SOME LOVE!!!
THERE WILL BE A FEW RESERVED PARKING SPOTS OUT FRONT FOR RIDES!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT FOR KC


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Here we go....
CLASSES FOR THE SHOW:

CROWD CHOICE 1st, 2nd, 3rd

BEST (1 TROPHY PER CLASS):
Pre 60's
60's
70's
80's
90's and up

BEST OF SHOW:
CAR
TRUCK
BIKE

MEANEST HOPPER
CLEANEST HOPPER

There ya go!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt fo kc!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ PICS...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 1 m onth and 2 days to go


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jul 7 2009, 12:01 PM~14402126
> *:0 1 m onth and 2 days to go
> *


August 9th!!!!
...also 40th anniversary of Woodstock


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTTKC


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

getting close


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR (Apr 3, 2009)

What time does the show start and what time does the hop start?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR_@Jul 22 2009, 12:05 AM~14545476
> *What time does the show start and what time does the hop start?
> *


Show is from 10am-8pm
Gates at 9am
Registration 9am-2pm
Hop 4pm
Trophies 6pm

Hope you guys can make it


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOPTOBERFEST 



























ANYONE???????????????????????


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14582178
> *HOPTOBERFEST
> ANYONE???????????????????????
> *


What's that??? :roflmao:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

It's getting closer!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

DO NOT USE THE 12TH STREET BRIDGE IT'S F'D UP AND BUMPY...
TAKE THE KEMPER ARENA EXIT FROM HWY 670 AND FOLLOW SIGNS.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

lemme know what i can do to help! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 27 2009, 06:40 PM~14597157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO GRILLS?

YOU MEAN I CAN'T WEAR MY TRIPLE CHROME PLATED, GLASS ENCRUSTED, OG HENNEY LOC BALLIN ASS GRILL.

WHATCH YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

...and NO GRILLING too. sorry too much cleaning up...








:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 AM~14602817
> *...and NO GRILLING too. sorry too much cleaning up...
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit ain't hard to clean, just take them out and wipe down with jewelers cloth :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep it TTT for KC


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2009, 05:01 PM~14597388
> *lemme know what i can do to help! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Just got the confirmation....






































Live and in full effect......














Kansas City's own "KXO"
Killer Cross Over will be playing the funk jams from 1-4pm
....so we just added a free live concert!!!!



And if you didn't know...these dudes get DOWN!

Gonna be a fun event everybody. Can't wait to see y'alls there!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

WILD WILD WEST....


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

im ready to ride, right now damn it! lets def ride after the show! thats a good ass idea! who thought of that one? must be a genius?


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy: is damn right! its lowridin season, and aint no lowridin goin on...lets ride damn it!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jul 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14633717
> *:cheesy: is damn right! its lowridin season, and aint no lowridin goin on...lets ride damn it!
> *


whatch you talkin bout willis, we've been ridin just about every fri and sun, every weekend. the park , downtown, the boulevard, you name it.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

i took my nissan to the car wash yesterday...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

well sorry chris...aint nobody ever call me...you all call ****** ass davy...we will have to get to the bottom of this :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt whats up gob


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

out shinin up my new toy...84' burban "the black BOB" aka "purple dang"


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jul 31 2009, 09:11 AM~14636367
> *well sorry chris...aint nobody ever call me...you all call ****** ass davy...we will have to get to the bottom of this :biggrin:
> *


hit me up 816 769 6428


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 31 2009, 12:51 AM~14634844
> *i took my nissan to the car wash yesterday...
> *


bout time

now try answering your phone :0


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

what the f---- is up peps?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 2 2009, 08:57 PM~14654736
> *what the f---- is up peps?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

KOOL MOE DEEZ NUTS


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

It's rolling everybody. Coming together quite lovely...
SEE YOU THERE!!!
anybody got hotel suggestions for the out of towners?
preferably close, cheap, and safe???

heres on that seems legit and close.

Sun Inn - Kansas City Hotel
Tell us what you think.
ADDRESS:3930 Rainbow Blvd, Kansas City, KS 66103
PHONE:+1 913 236 6880 

across the street from ku med center,
secure and 5 mins from the show!!

$60 bucks / night


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll see ''YOU'' their............ :biggrin: :uh: 








:0 ''STANKY LEG'' :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

wuuussssuuuuppppperrr big brock!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Show Shirts are here!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 5 2009, 05:28 AM~14680368
> *wuuussssuuuuppppperrr big brock!!!
> *


zach call me 913-489-1580
''Brock''








Gettin ready For ''SUNDAY'' :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^you got it^^^ :wave:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

DJ HANK will be playing the JAMZ from 4-8pm

KXO live funk band from 1-4pm

Its gonna be live!!!


***DONT FORGET TO BRING A CANNED FOOD DONATION***

If you want to be in the the show and win a dope custom trophy be there and registered by 1pm !!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:cheesy: zach save some spots for me''THE ELDOG IS FINALLY DONE'' YIPPEE!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 5 2009, 10:00 AM~14682202
> *Show Shirts are here!
> *


i know you made bigg ones for us bigger guys...i hear beer bellys are in this summer...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

See everyone this weekend..... :biggrin: GoodTimes will be there

Also if anyones interested we are havin a little picnic here on the 15th of this month. nothing big just a nice get together, :biggrin: 


8-15-09 
Watson park
Wichita KS
about 2 1/2 hours from you guys


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 6 2009, 12:53 AM~14689997
> *See everyone this weekend..... :biggrin:  GoodTimes will be there
> 
> Also if anyones interested we are havin a little picnic here on the 15th of this month.  nothing big just a nice get together, :biggrin:
> ...


GT IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Aug 5 2009, 10:23 PM~14688597
> *:cheesy: zach save some spots for me''THE ELDOG IS FINALLY DONE'' YIPPEE!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn that Eldo should have Priest and Eddie jumpin out that mug ...

bud uh bump..bud uh bump...ba duh duh bump (curtis mayfield)


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 5 2009, 11:42 PM~14689444
> *i know you made bigg ones for us bigger guys...i hear beer bellys are in this summer...
> *


 Xtra-mediums to show off them bellies :uh:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

LET'S GET A ROLL CALL TO SHOW EVERYBODY HOW KC DO...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 6 2009, 08:51 AM~14692344
> *Damn that Eldo should have Priest and Eddie jumpin out that mug ...
> 
> bud uh bump..bud uh bump...ba duh duh bump (curtis mayfield)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

IM BRINGIN THE 73 LINC :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Aug 5 2009, 09:23 PM~14688597
> *:cheesy: zach save some spots for me''THE ELDOG IS FINALLY DONE'' YIPPEE!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BROCK ILL PAK THE MARK BY THAT LAC!!! DAMN THAT IS MEAN :0


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

time to ride...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

phuckin photobucket...i knew it was the last line...what a dumb ass white boy i am...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

fuck it! i cant get it right! ill see you fuckers at the show! muther fuck photobucket!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

here ya go zach! all of KC will be there!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

there ya go...i figured it out! fuck!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 6 2009, 10:29 PM~14699949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like'y J :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT for KC

WILD WEST Y"ALL


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sunday! SUNDAY!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

one more day till i bounce my happy fat ass all the way down 71! bounce bounce :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

ey.. is there gonna be food or drinks for sale? Whats the dealy?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Aug 8 2009, 11:22 AM~14710832
> *ey.. is there gonna be food or drinks for sale? Whats the dealy?
> *


BEERS
SODAS & BOTTLED WATER
DOGS BRATS SAUSAGES
AND WORLD FAMOUS LOVELY BURGERS
GRILL OPEN FROM 10-6ISH


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

DJ N.M.Ezee 10-2PM
KXO LIVE FUNK BAND 2-4PM
DJ HANK ON THE 1's AND 2's 4-8PM


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HOP CONTEST 4PM
SINGLE $100
DOUBLE $100
MEANEST HOPPER
CLEANEST HOPPER


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ADMISSION IS FREE FOR SPECTATORS WITH A CANNED FOOD DONATION
$1 DOLLAR IF NO CAN PER PERSON

$10 TO ENTER OR PARK CAR IN SHOW
$10 TO ENTER HOP


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

only a few more hours to go..... :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

finally gonna get some rest, everything is ready to go!!!

everybody be safe and we'll see you tommorrow... :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

first in with the pics... again.... :biggrin: thatnks for putting on a killer show once again zach!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

good pics...great fucking time!!!
thanks for coming out everybody.
If you need me I am cleaning up trash in the rain right now!

and thanks again DVL for letting me drive the coupe and clown. The elcoholic will be back for YOUR show!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

wussup ghetto dreams...you guys came out thick today


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Zack

thanks for the best of show trophy

I am so sun burnt
had a good time though


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

hey it was just good to see you and everybody else out.
you deserve it after 5 years of building man. i had nothing to do with any judging. i'm just the dude that puts it all in motion. 
it was reaaly cool to see some underdogs get some trophies too, wouldn't have expected it, but it was fair game and was different.
I had a good time, sorry I was so busy and didn't get to see everybody much.
man. we gotta get a bigger venue next year. but i promise we ain't leaving the wild wild west y'all!!!

WILDWESTKC.COM COMING SOON!!!


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 9 2009, 09:25 PM~14720011
> *wussup ghetto dreams...you guys came out thick today
> *


 what up , we had a great time again great f$ck n show


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

post up you flix peeeeeeeeeppppplllles.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 9 2009, 09:44 PM~14720178
> *hey it was just good to see you and everybody else out.
> you deserve it after 5 years of building man. i had nothing to do with any judging. i'm just the dude that puts it all in motion.
> it was reaaly cool to see some underdogs get some trophies too, wouldn't have expected it, but it was fair game and was different.
> ...



yeah ghetto dreams definetly representin, got much love for the the boyz from the 
WY. 

thanks 
zach for another goodtime

next time its my turn to work all day, thanks for all your hospityality and love.

HOPTOBERFEST


OCTOBER 4


??????????????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pik pac no.2 :cheesy: vids in a bit......













































































































took my son to his first lowrider show... he loved it... :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

THANKS TO GHETTO DREAMS, SOUTH SIDE, STREET STYLE,MAJESTICS, DOWN IV LIFE, GOOD TIMES, TRUESTYLE, REAL RYDERS, AND EVERYONE ELSE, SORRY IF I FORGOT YOU. GOOD TIME TODAY...

AND OUR SPONSORS...
DETAIL SPECIALISTS, MAXIMUS SIGNS, FREAKS TATTOO, BLUE STAR MOTORCYCLES, CAR SHOES, UNION PRESS, LOVELY, MOOD SWINGS, LONA & SONS, SD DESIGNS, HEAD SPACE, AND YOU...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

IF YOU AIN'T DOIN NOTHING RIGHT NOW, COME HELP ME CLEAN UP THIS TRASH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

JUST KIDDING. THANKS Y'ALL


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Great get together Zach......absolutley great turn out too! :thumbsup:



Good nose up Goodtimers!


----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR (Apr 3, 2009)

Made it back to Springfield in one piece....


----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## TRUESTYLE-SIXFOUR (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Great show Zach! Good food, cold beer and great company. What else could you ask for!! Thanks again for everything bro!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 9 2009, 11:13 PM~14721784
> *Great get together Zach......absolutley great turn out too!  :thumbsup:
> Good nose up Goodtimers!
> 
> ...


X2 Had a blast and enjoyed nosin up with you homie!  
Always a goodtime shootin the shit with you bro! Your a cool cat in my books :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

looks like a good turn out zack,sorry we couldn't bring more but the rest of us were in chicago for southsides show,we ran the hopp took 3 classes and 1500 in price money,looks like your hopp was good also.next time we'll try to have all of them there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 10 2009, 01:30 PM~14723233
> *X2 Had a blast and enjoyed nosin up with you homie!
> Always a goodtime shootin the shit with you bro! Your a cool cat in my books  :biggrin:
> *


so who won?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 10 2009, 08:39 AM~14723514
> *so how won?????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

We had some issues with the cutlass that day and lost alot of power in the batts that morning so we werent doing as well as we had liked to, but we said fuck it still loaded it up to see what she would do. It was a close hop the whole time and I caught a couple of them that made her take off. I was missin the car horribly, but oh well we'll get her back up and ready for next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I had a GOODTIME sunday. It was great seeing all the KC homies, see you guys again real soon.


----------



## OG Veterano (Sep 4, 2008)

Zach or anybody out there...

I had to leave early and would like to know who won the awards?

60's class? 

70s class? 

80s class?

Peoples choice 1,2,3

Holla or post your pick if you were one of them!


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

Great show Zack, had lots of fun....



















:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 9 2009, 10:13 PM~14721784
> *Great get together Zach......absolutley great turn out too!  :thumbsup:
> Good nose up Goodtimers!
> 
> ...


thats a tight ass picture! thanks for the hop homies! it aint a lowrider show unless someone hops! that was a good one! great show zach.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG Veterano_@Aug 10 2009, 04:01 PM~14727902
> *Zach or anybody out there...
> 
> I had to leave early and would like to know who won the awards?
> ...


the burgundy southside 72' chevy c10 won 70's class! SouthSide baby baby!


----------



## ehacker01 (Oct 6, 2008)

2nd People's Choice here.


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

great show zack we had a good time


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

best 60's











best 80's


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Aug 10 2009, 04:15 PM~14728046
> *Great show Zack, had lots of fun....
> 
> 
> ...


DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ehacker01_@Aug 11 2009, 12:25 AM~14728837
> *2nd People's Choice here.
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 10 2009, 02:54 PM~14723604
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: we took the money home from the chi-town show. :biggrin: 1500 cash :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Aug 10 2009, 09:47 PM~14731015
> *DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>
> *


thanks bro, did you get your trophy???


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 11 2009, 01:17 AM~14732727
> *:biggrin: we took the money home from the chi-town show. :biggrin: 1500 cash :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like you guys did it up there big. sucks you missed the show, it was a good one. we will see you next time!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Aug 11 2009, 06:06 AM~14733722
> *thanks bro, did you get your trophy???
> *


DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

What up zach??? :biggrin: ((IT WAS AFRICA HOT OUTSIDE THAT DAY)) :0 :burn: 

Here are some more pics

my Boy alanis's 63








my 7o monte








''PIMP ASS 76 DELTA 88








''Dat Kandy's Looking Dandy'' :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

















''78 Eldog''








''Franks impala''









Charlie from Car Shoes Rolling threw








''Majestics In the house''








Rob walkin threw the lane








Brock chillin with some of the homie's from ''SouthSide cc''








The Homie Mike from Southside cc


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

Almost died gettin this vid... but it was worth it! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Aug 11 2009, 10:27 PM~14741518
> *Almost died gettin this vid... but it was worth it!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHO HAS VIDEO OF THAT MONTE HOPPING AND BURNING OUT AT THE SAME TIME. WAS ONE OF THE SICKEST THINGS I'VE SEEN IN A WHILE


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

bad ass pics right thur.


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Aug 10 2009, 08:35 PM~14730887
> *
> best 80's
> 
> ...


I would like more pics of this there Buick.......... looks siiiiiiiiiiick from what I can see here...........


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Aug 11 2009, 10:27 PM~14741518
> *Almost died gettin this vid... but it was worth it!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's why it's called the "wild west"

NO DONUTS...THAT MEANS BURNOUTS TOO!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Aug 13 2009, 08:50 AM~14755895
> *I would like more pics of this there Buick.......... looks siiiiiiiiiiick from what I can see here...........
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 14 2009, 03:27 AM~14763901
> *I guess that's why it's called the "wild west"
> 
> NO DONUTS...THAT MEANS BURNOUTS TOO!!! :roflmao:
> *


Thats cool. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy: From the door...













> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 13 2009, 09:27 PM~14763901
> *I guess that's why it's called the "wild west"
> 
> NO DONUTS...THAT MEANS BURNOUTS TOO!!! :roflmao:
> *



Well I told everybody.....no donuts........but it didn't say no burnouts! lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn Jay that shit looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good lookin Buick......... all it needs is front lower spoilers


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

GhettoDreams getting in the swing of things again.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2009, 11:41 PM~14765031
> *GhettoDreams getting in the swing of things again.
> 
> 
> ...


we tried . Will get her going for the next show


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2009, 09:19 PM~14764736
> *Damn Jay that shit looks good!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brother. i def have enjoyed her over the last year...a lot of busted knuckles and such, but its in my blood...just need to get it to fucking TOP KING!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 13 2009, 09:00 PM~14764435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are some tight ass pics homie. whens the M show? late sept again?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 17 2009, 01:19 AM~14786245
> *those are some tight ass pics homie. whens the M show? late sept again?
> *


no not this year man,we tryed to hook up with them on the hoptoberfest to make it bigger but they want to do it at the same park agian so,where just gonna skip on a show this year,vegas is real big for us and we are trying to take a bunch of cars this year so it's just to much right now.  and thanks for the props thats just what we do win all over the u.s. :biggrin: The cars looking alot better homie keep up the good work.


----------



## waddsquad (Nov 21, 2006)

Great show Zach!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2009, 12:11 PM~14792148
> *no not this year man,we tryed to hook up with them on the hoptoberfest to make it bigger but they want to do it at the same park agian so,where just gonna skip on a show this year,vegas is real big for us and we are trying to take a bunch of cars this year so it's just to much right now.  and thanks for the props thats just what we do win all over the u.s. :biggrin: The cars looking alot better homie keep up the good work.
> *



WHO DID YOU TALK TO BECAUSE THIS IS THE FIRST I HAVE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT IT AND ITS MY SHOW


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

well fuck! now theres only one mo show for KC left? we should throw some united lowrider bbq or some shit...no show, no problems, just sharing some food and some drank...sometime b4 oct...what the fuck guys? we got all of sept with nothing to do...or is there a show or something planned that i dont know about?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 17 2009, 09:04 PM~14794313
> *WHO DID YOU TALK TO BECAUSE THIS IS THE FIRST I HAVE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT IT AND ITS MY SHOW
> *


PM sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 18 2009, 02:07 AM~14797631
> *well fuck! now theres only one mo show for KC left? we should throw some united lowrider bbq or some shit...no show, no problems, just sharing some food and some drank...sometime b4 oct...what the fuck guys? we got all of sept with nothing to do...or is there a show or something planned that i dont know about?
> *


We are planning something right now ,just a small bbq at out shop like we did a couple of years ago,i'll be letting the folks that we want to show up know in a week or so.But we don't want all of kc showing up and we don't want anybody that don't know how to act right.It's our shop and we will have all our kids there so we aren't puttin up with no bullshit.I'll let mike or steve know when we get a date set.  looking like mid sept.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

word


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

greaserama has an open invite for lowriders this year. its at the boulevard drive in labor day weekend. its a gravel dusty lot but it's a fun event and they have bands all day and old hot rod movies at dusk. and you can brink your cooler of drank!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

damn it! thats a perfect place to sell my switchblade collection! i never thought of that one! thanks zach!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Goodtimes and DownIVLife noseup!

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...ttomsnose.wmv


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

A FEW PICS I FOUND ON MYSPACE...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

AND ONE TO CLOWN ON MYSELF...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

i found a couple more :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

we aint having no wild west show down, but we are havin a picnic on sat. sept 12. at noon swope park. come throw the football, and some horseshoes with SOUTHSIDE! bring your own grill and drank.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> Anybody know if this belongs to a guy named Max? Looks like one my boy's brother was building out in Raytown.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 11 2009, 11:15 AM~15049708
> *we aint having no wild west show down, but we are havin a picnic on sat. sept 12. at noon swope park. come throw the football, and some horseshoes with SOUTHSIDE! bring your own grill and drank.
> *


 sorry missed the bbq, got caught up catching fish at the lake...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

its all good homie...check out some of the pics...we had a good time


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 13 2009, 09:37 PM~15071682
> *its all good homie...check out some of the pics...we had a good time
> *


Well, Hoptoberfest is here and gone. Now what? I'm having withdraws already! I guess it's time to get my project ride and get to work! Now let's get that big Green Gob 3 wheelin homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

FUCK i got the GOB out today, and the bats were hella dead in the back...it ruined my time! i wanted to do 1 last crazy ride through town, and all i had was the front! FUCK! oh well at least i didnt break nothin...i guess ill c u fuckers next spring...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 19 2009, 11:10 PM~15408107
> *FUCK i got the GOB out today, and the bats were hella dead in the back...it ruined my time! i wanted to do 1 last crazy ride through town, and all i had was the front! FUCK! oh well at least i didnt break nothin...i guess ill c u fuckers next spring...
> *



Man you gotta keep a charge in the batteries for whenever! :biggrin: Next summer we will get out in the streets A LOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 20 2009, 12:15 PM~15413365
> *Man you gotta keep a charge in the batteries for whenever!  :biggrin:  Next summer we will get out in the streets A LOT!  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i know...i charged the shit outta them for hoptoberfest and it has only sat 2 weeks...the back was dead. i think its just another one of them old ass bats going bad...prob need to replace the whole shabang here soon...i am DEF gittin out next year! it seemed as if everytime something was going down i had my lil one that weekend...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

WILD WEST SHOWDOWN III ALREADY IN THE WORKS!!! STAY POSTED...NEW SPOT SAME NEIGHBORHOOD BUT THIS TIME WE GOT A WIDER STREET AND 3 BLOCKS!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

AUGUST 2010


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 23 2009, 01:47 PM~15445918
> *AUGUST 2010
> *


Guess I'll shoot for early summer to do my show. I'm gonna need some help planning and organizing it. But I'm ready to make it happen. Excuse me, "picnic". Dont need all the extra spect-haters. I would like to give awards though. Just a thought. Awards or prizes from selling tickets. Who knows. I'd like to get vendors out there too. At least those who advertise on the site as vendors. HELP! 
Dan, feature shoot. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 23 2009, 02:03 PM~15446040
> *Guess I'll shoot for early summer to do my show. I'm gonna need some help planning and organizing it. But I'm ready to make it happen. Excuse me, "picnic". Dont need all the extra spect-haters. I would like to give awards though. Just a thought. Awards or prizes from selling tickets. Who knows. I'd like to get vendors out there too. At least those who advertise on the site as vendors. HELP!
> Dan, feature shoot.  :biggrin:
> *


you gotta come take pics next time


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 23 2009, 03:27 PM~15446792
> *you gotta come take pics next time
> *


Definitely. I was pissed I missed the last one. But if you happen to have pics I'll still post em!. AND........ If anyone has photos of their ride that you think are decent enough for me to use for an article, I'm looking for a few feature cars for the site ASAP!! Send pics and all info to [email protected]


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 23 2009, 11:47 AM~15445918
> *AUGUST 2010
> *


 :0 OOOOO :0 H DAM!''Its gonna be ((AFRICA HOT))on that day :burn: 
Even I got ''SUNBURNED'' :roflmao: .DIDNT KNOW THT SHIT COULD HAPPEN!!! :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT FOR AUGUST!!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 10 2009, 08:14 AM~15618596
> *TTT FOR AUGUST!!!
> *


AFRICA HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot :roflmao: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT FOR SUMMER


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Show is already in planning phases so as always, it gets bigger every year....STAY TUNED


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

It was a great event i have some pics but havenj't figured this forum out yet...


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)




----------

